# Hedge Fund Third Party Marketing



## hoghedge (20 June 2009)

Can anyone please help me with a list of Hedge Fund Third Party Marketing firms based in Australia? I know of Hatfield Advisors and a nw one called + Capital so far. Any more names and contact details would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Naked shorts (23 June 2009)

Tada!

http://www.aima-australia.org/forms/AIMA_HF_BOOKLETJan09.pdf

at the end, in the appendix, in the advisors section


----------



## Naked shorts (24 June 2009)

By the way, any decent prime broker generally has capital introduction services (think investment banks).


----------



## Lexie86 (7 January 2010)

Resuscitating this old thread - does anybody work in Capital Introductions at all?


----------

